# A chip...



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of you may know, our second grandchild arrived yesterday.  When my grandson saw his dad (my son) in such a "silly" outfit, he reacted the way any intelligent person would...  he made a photograph!  The little bugger is just 2 years old and he's making photographs!  You can guess how proud I am.


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 5, 2005)

oh my gosh, that is classic... are you not just thrilled to have gotten that shot??

way to go grand-dad..... like father like grandson........!!!

he is a shutter bug off the old block....that is great.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats too cute! 

I guess you know what he needs for christmas


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 5, 2005)

he has good stance by the way!!! did ya teach that ??? or inherited ??


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> he has good stance by the way!!! did ya teach that ??? or inherited ??



Must be osmosis.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 6, 2005)

memorable shot Pete...good capture.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 6, 2005)

wow, this is so cute I am laughing!! what a great shot! and congratulations!  best wishes from Daisy and I!


----------



## Alison (Aug 6, 2005)

What perfect timing! Makes a grandpa proud


----------



## terri (Aug 6, 2005)

He looks awesome!!  

I can't say which I am enjoying more, the fact that the little guy saw a moment he wanted to record, or the fact that you captured him doing it!  

Way to go, to both of you! :thumbup:


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 7, 2005)

definately put a smile on my face, great capture!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 8, 2005)

OM Goodness this is so cute!! It must be in the genes!  Such a precious capture!  Made me smile  : ))


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 8, 2005)

Great image Pete...that is classic.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 8, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 8, 2005)

This photo is so funny and so well composed and so good --- no words!
When will we see photo of "the little bugger's" little sibling?


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 8, 2005)

That's the cutest thing.:heart:


----------



## andre_gwynt (Aug 9, 2005)

This is so much more then a snapshot...


----------

